# Another callsign request.



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Have been digging deep but just cannot match up callsigns to 3 of the Jebsens S Boats I sailed on.

I remember calls GRHN & GSEZ and ship's names Swiftnes, Sharpnes and Spraynes but can't match 'em.

Anyone help?

(Thumb)


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

Spraynes = GRHN
Swiftness = GQAC
Sharpness = GSEZ

Alway knew the old ITU List of Ship Stations would come in handy one day.

Cheers

PeterY


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

PeterY said:


> Spraynes = GRHN
> Swiftness = GQAC
> Sharpness = GSEZ
> 
> ...


Many thanks PeterY - much appreciated. 

Steve. (Thumb)


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Sealnes GQAB.
Sailed on both Swiftnes and Sealnes both good trips


----------

